# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > خبر: ارائه دلفي Delphi 10 Seattle

## Valadi

امروز نسخه از دلفي ارايه شد link 
توضيحات link 
موارد اصلاح شده link

----------


## jst

رفتم رو دانلودش نصب بشه خبر می دم چجوریاس ؟
خدا کنه فارسی رو تو اندروید ساپورت کنه

----------


## jst

چیزی که تو اسکرین شات ها مشخصه BiDimode تو فایرمانکی ساپورت میشه

----------


## Mask

اقای ولدی شما تست زدید؟

----------


## Valadi

سلام 
دارم دانلود می کنم بمحض اینکه تمام شد نصب می کنم و خبر می دم براساس گفته بچه های روسیه  ظاهرا نیازی به سریال نصب نداره

----------


## hp1361

سلام

این نسخه چی چی هست؟ فرقش با سری XE چیه؟ و چرا بیرونش دادن؟

----------


## pop_0098

فایل ایمیج خود کمپانی

http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso


برای دانلود

----------


## gbg

خبر اینکه edit و memo رو به صورت native ساپورت میکنه
سورپرایز bidimod هم بماند که چی هستش تا نصب کنید ببینید

----------


## hp1361

> خبر اینکه edit و memo رو به صورت native ساپورت میکنه
> سورپرایز bidimod هم بماند که چی هستش تا نصب کنید ببینید


بصورت native یعنی چه؟ خوب شما اگه نصب کردید یا سایتی چیزی میشناسید که توضیح داده بگید!

ممنون

----------


## nice boy

در مورد BiDi mode من سوال زیر رو از David I در وبینار دلفی 10 پرسیدم.
Audience Question
Q: What about BiDi Mode for FMX?
A: No BiDi in Seattle. Still somerthing R&D is looking at. Did you indicate you needed it in the 2015 developer survey?

----------


## nice boy

این هم سوالاتی که در این وبینار پرسیده شد
Welcome to this Embarcadero webinar event!






Audience Question
Q: Good mid-morning to you.
A: Welcome John - great job getting the old forums and nntp to be solid again :D






Audience Question
Q: Let's rock!
A: Absolutely!






Audience Question
Q: What's the difference between Delphi/C++‎‎‎‎ Builder and RAD Studio?
A: RAD Studio includes Delphi + C++‎‎‎‎Builder + HTML5 Builder.  Delphi is only Object Pascal + libraries and components. C++‎‎‎‎Builder is C++‎‎‎‎ + libraries and components.






Audience Question
Q: Is DropBox supoprt coming in native XE or do we still need a third party component?
A: DropBox support can be done in a couple of ways:  1) use the REST CLient Library components.  2) Use the TMS Software CLoud Pack - available from TMS Software. 3) any other REST library or HTTP library.






Audience Question
Q: Are there plans to support Windows 10 mobile too?
A: We are working with Microsoft to see what might be possible for Windows 10 Mobile - one way would be Microsoft Windows 10 project Astoria which is being worked on to allow running Android APK apps on Windows 10 phone.






Audience Question
Q: in my opinion it is a pity that embarcadero is beginning to do new features as subscription to pay to use things... why do we have to pay to use geo fencing? why isn't this built in to delphi for free?
A: Some technologies/features are included in specific editions of RAD Studio. In the case of AppAnalytics (Service), BeaconFence, EMS you get the components and RTL included and then there is also a free level you can use or a GetIt install free level to use.  If you want additional capacity of use then you can purchase plans.






Audience Question
Q: What about FireDAC add support PostgreSQL in Android like in uniDAC?
Thanks.


A: Will pass this suggesiton on to Product Management. FireDAC currently still supports SQLite and IBLite directly on Mobile. The rest of the connectivity is to remote SQL servers.






Audience Question
Q: Is Intel based Android now possible to compile apps for?
A: YOu can use Android ARM APK apps on more recent Android devices that include the Intel Houdini technology that on the fly translates ARM instructions into Intel instructions.






Audience Question
Q: Will RAD10 Win executables UniversalApps, In my understanding running on WinRT platforms too ? Or is it Intel only ? Does the new compilers allow WinRT compatibility ?
A: We are still currently targeting Intel instruction sets (and compatibles like AMD) on Windows 32 and Windows 64.






Audience Question
Q: Is it possible to debug android devices using step and run and inspect as we can on windows?
A: Yes, you can even view the ARM disassembly and CPU registers. It is quite cool.






Audience Question
Q: what will beaconfence cost each month to use? or is it a single payment?
A: There are different levels starting with "Pluto" which is free for up to 3 beacons and a square meters/feet footprint.  https://www.embarcadero.com/products/beaconfence - for additional pricing contact our sales office. "Try BeaconFence today for free. Launch GetIt in RAD Studio to request access to a free Pluto license, allowing you to set up and deploy BeaconFence with support of up to 3 beacons, 1 location with a building size of up to 1,500 square feet / 150 square meters and 1 application."






Audience Question
Q: Has ARC been ported/made available for Windows Apps, or is this still a strictly mobile feature?
A: ARC is still on iOS and Android (mobile platforms). Your traditional memory management Free/Delete still works on desktop and mobile.






Audience Question
Q: But do lambdas work for the bcc compiler in iOS and Android?
A: Yes - http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...pliance_Status






Audience Question
Q: are there any improvements for debugging Android Applications in Delphi 10 ?
A: Is there something specific for Android you are looking at?  Did you have issues or feature requests you put in Quality Portal - quality.embarcadero.com. We have iOS64 bit debugging in 10 Seattle






Audience Question
Q: Is there any iOS or Android sim support for C++‎‎‎‎ yet?
A: No iOS simulator support for C++‎‎‎‎ in this release.






Audience Question
Q: Is there any iOS or Android sim support for C++‎‎‎‎ yet?
A: Not for iOS, but Android should work. The Android emulator is just really slow (that is across the board, not just when working with our tools).






Audience Question
Q: Are https connections possible with existing native components?
A: Yes, in Seattle.






Audience Question
Q: Will the use of Classic Bluetooth on iOS require MiFi membership or and other costly fee ?
A: For iOS Classic Bluetooth you have to sign an agreement with Apple - http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ssic_Bluetooth






Audience Question
Q: What is the significance of the CX ub rge ucib?
A: the icons for Delphi, C++‎‎‎‎Builder and RAD Studio are DX, CX, RX






Audience Question
Q: when will RAD Studio 10 be available to maintenance subscription customers?
A: download the ISO image and install.  If you have active update subscription it will install and you can use it.  No new key required






Audience Question
Q: Noticed some mis-placed buttons in the german vesion. E.g.: Project Options -> Application -> Erscheinungsbild (don't know the english translation). The "Locate" Button for the Helpfile is placed outside the form
A: Please report any issues using the Quality Portal - quality.embarcadero.com






Audience Question
Q: Whew my typing! What is the X for> 10>
A: In the icon the X is the Roman Numeral 10.






Audience Question
Q: are the statics features only in Architect or is that in all editions of Studio/Delphi
A: The new statistics is in Pro and up.






Audience Question
Q: are the statics features only in Architect or is that in all editions of Studio/Delphi
A: AppAnalytics is available in all editions - VCL and FMX component included along with RTL.  There is a "free level of AppAnalytics" backend service. http://www.embarcadero.com/products/appanalytics






Audience Question
Q: is there a way in FormKeyDown to catch if the user has pressed only the Shift, Ctrl, CMD or ALT without pressing any other "normal" key?
A: procedure TForm1.FormKeyDown(Sender: TObject; var Key: Word;
  Shift: TShiftState);








Audience Question
Q: With the clipboard viewer, do it filter contents away from other sources. Somtimes if multitasking, you might have copied to the clipboard highly sensitive information, like personal ID or alike.
A: Clipboard is clipboard controlled by the programmer and the platform






Audience Question
Q: I had decided to stick with XE8 for a while as its worked relally well for me but you hooked me back in with the IDE upgrades.!
A: We're very proud of 10 Seattle, you should give it a try ;)






Audience Question
Q: Is the Beacon component supporting the iBeacon and the Eddystone becaon transparently ?
A: We support iBeacon and AltBeacon. We are looking at Eddystone.






Audience Question
Q: no more codesite express in xe10?
A: It's available via GetIt






Audience Question
Q: Can the code and form window be split onto separate monitors? I know there is a way with VCL but not FMX
A: not currently. But you can use 4k monitors and multi-displays for your IDE. Some windows can be popped out to separate monitors






Audience Question
Q: procedure TForm1.FormKeyDown(Sender: TObject; var Key: Word; Shift: TShiftState);
is not been called if the user only pressed SHIFT or CTRL
A: procedure TForm1.FormKeyPress(Sender: TObject; var Key: Char); - you can also (on Windows) look at the message queue






Audience Question
Q: Is RadX10 more stable then RadX8 ?
A: Much more stable. That was a huge focus .






Audience Question
Q: Is it my imagination or is Clang a bit slower than the old compiler?
A: Clang compilation time is slower than bcc, but some internal testing shows us that final application executes faster.






Audience Question
Q: Is it my imagination or is Clang a bit slower than the old compiler?
A: Our Clang enhanced compiler is a bit slower than the classic C++‎‎‎‎ compiler - but it is doing more C++‎‎‎‎11 work and also the optimizer does a lot more for each processor type. Clang-enhanced compilers can also run in parallel compilation mode if you have multi-core processor.






Audience Question
Q: there is no KeyPressed in Foremonkey / OSX
A: yes - for FMX you have keydown and KeyUp but you can call OSX APIs if you want.






Audience Question
Q: Is Windows Vista officially not supported?
A: We don't list it because we found noone was using it anymore. ;-) Probably still works though.






Audience Question
Q: there is no KeyPressed in Foremonkey / OSX
A: Try something like
function isCtrlDown : Boolean; 
begin
    Result := NSControlKeyMask and TNSEvent.OCClass.modifierFlags = NSControlKeyMask;
end;






Audience Question
Q: Will the Win10 VCL controls work on earlier versions of Windows too?
A: Yes, they will work also on the other versions of Windows






Audience Question
Q: ok, but neighter KeyDown nor KeyUp gets fired when the user is pressing only the SHIFT key or the ALT key
A: KeyUp and Down occur on a different keyboard event. Take a look at this Stack Overflow for more information on just catching the modifier shift states. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12876911/






Audience Question
Q: What about BiDi Mode for FMX?
A: No BiDi in Seattle. Still somerthing R&D is looking at. Did you indicate you needed it in the 2015 developer survey?






Audience Question
Q: Is C++‎‎‎‎11 suport in Ahdroid (C++‎‎‎‎ Builder 10)?
A: C++‎‎‎‎11 on Win32, Win64, iOS and Android






Audience Question
Q: Do new Win10 VCL controls work on Win 7 or Win 8?  Obviously Notifications would be Win 10 only, but curious about UI.
A: Yes, they work on Win 7 and Win 8 too.






Audience Question
Q: For the Key events, you may give a look at KeyPreview property + OnShortCut event, this event happen before KeyUp/KeyDown and KeyPress and you can intercept any key
A: :D Thanks






Audience Question
Q: This is SO not my Delphi 1 anymore... Great job, Embarcadero
A: Thanks!






Audience Question
Q: can you provide the iso download links
A: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso






Audience Question
Q: I had to request a link for the RAD Studio 10 Seattle ISO, I didn't see it in the list of downloads. I'm a XE8 user with an active Update Subscription. Is this typical?
A: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso






Audience Question
Q: what happens with Windows 10 controls when an app is run on Windows 8.1 or below?  Are they emulated?  Or does an app specifically target Win10 and fail to run on anything less?
A: The visual controls work on earlier versions of Windows too. The WinRT features like notifications are specific to Windows 10.






Audience Question
Q: Is there a list of which FireMonkey controls go "platform native" for each supported platform? Particularly for iOS and Android.
A: http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ative_Controls, http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ndows_Controls, http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...e_iOS_Controls






Audience Question
Q: Best Release of Rad Studio EVER !!!
A: Thank you very much, really appreciated.






Audience Question
Q: Best Release of Rad Studio EVER !!!
A: We are really stoked, excited, over the moon with RAD Studio 10 Seattle here at Embarcadero






Audience Question
Q: Will DX support IOS 9 yet?
A: iOS 9 isn't released yet, so we can't speak to Apple's beta.






Audience Question
Q: Will DX support IOS 9 yet?
A: Not currently as iOS9 is not released. We are testing the betas and if we have to do some updates we will.  Apple historically has made some changes along the way even between the final beta of iOS or OS X and release.  So we have to test all along the way and after.






Audience Question
Q: Thanks for those native controls documentation links.
A: :D






Audience Question
Q: Dose FMX Support right to left lanuages for Android?
A: No BiDi for FireMonkey yet. Did you indicate you interst for it the 2015 developer survey?






Audience Question
Q: Are background services possible on iOS ?
A: Yes - http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ecution_on_iOS






Audience Question
Q: really thanks to all embarcadero people
A: Will tell all the team, thank you very much.






Audience Question
Q: Why do you add functions that are Object Pascal only? Why do you treat us C++‎‎‎‎ developers as poor step-children?
A: C++‎‎‎‎ gets a lot - background compilation for clang-enhanced compilers and additional libraries. Sometimes a feature takes a little more time for C++‎‎‎‎ as we have to make sure it works with the C++‎‎‎‎11 language standard.






Audience Question
Q: can C++‎‎‎‎ users debug ios64? or only Delphi?
A: IOS64 debugging for OP and C++‎‎‎‎ languages - http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...vice_Debugging






Audience Question
Q: Howto use background services on mobile ? When e.g. data from measurements come in do the main app has to be started or is the service allowed to store in DB or send to network whatever ?
A: on Apple once you have the version info setting - you get background app processing. ON Android you use the new Delphi Android Services capability.  Docwiki - http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ervice_Project






Audience Question
Q: Android Background Services?  Is there something similar for IOS?
A: http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ecution_on_iOS






Audience Question
Q: We will buy RAD 10t because much has been done in this release for the C++‎‎‎‎ Builder. Great work! Thanks!
A: Yay!






Audience Question
Q: can the IDE be themed?
A: Yes https://github.com/RRUZ/Delphi-IDE-Colorizer & https://github.com/rruz/delphi-ide-theme-editor






Audience Question
Q: Thank you for improving the TStyleBook editor - it was a real pain to use in previous versions and significantly better in Seattle! :)
A: Yes - lots of work in the IDE and Styles Editor for FMX styles






Audience Question
Q: C++‎‎‎‎ developers rule
A: :D






Audience Question
Q: Does Pro come with REST support, etc?
A: Pro does include the REST client library.






Audience Question
Q: can I put my DX10 FMX application into the Windows 10 (univeral app)?
A: Not yet - we are working with Microsoft and their Windows 10 Centennial project - not released yet which will allow you to take Windows classic apps and be able to put them in the Microsoft Store.






Audience Question
Q: can I put my DX10 FMX application into the Windows 10 (univeral app)?
A: Depends on what you exactly mean by "Universal App". We can discuss this in the live Q&A






Audience Question
Q: win10 universal app store?
A: Not yet - we are working with Microsoft and their Windows 10 Centennial project - not released yet which will allow you to take Windows classic apps and be able to put them in the Microsoft Store.






Audience Question
Q: can I put my DX10 FMX application into the Windows 10 (univeral app)?
A: Not in the store yet, but Seattle builds apps for the Universal Windows Platform with its access to the Windows Runtime / WinRT.






Audience Question
Q: I was trying to compile some of the examples and quite a few do not compile. Some are missing files.
A: We've tested all of the samples included with 10 Seattle. If you have a problem - please post in quality portal - quality.embarcadero.com






Audience Question
Q: Great to use Jira as an issue reporting tool!! Rather than the old clunky Quality Central
A: We use Jira for both internal and synch it with the public quality portal - this way same software is used.






Audience Question
Q: Is there a way in the FMX flow controls to re-arrange the components?
A: Many of the FMX layouts will automatically re-arrange the child components when the layout is resized.






Audience Question
Q:  'http://dtg-svn/svn/demos/external-demos/trunk'
A: http://sourceforge.net/p/radstudiode...tudio_Seattle/






Audience Question
Q: I'm trying to update Studio\17\.0\Samples but I'm getting:
A: http://sourceforge.net/p/radstudiode...tudio_Seattle/






Audience Question
Q: Unable to connect to a repository at URL
A: http://sourceforge.net/p/radstudiode...tudio_Seattle/






Audience Question
Q: Does FireDAC support Oracle WITHOUT needing the ORacle Client installed?
A: oracle Client (and other SQL clients - MS, MySQL, etc) needs to be installed on computer that runs the app. there are not other libraries requried for FireDAC - all are linked in

----------


## nice boy

Audience Question
Q: Glad to see Windows programmers getting some improvements too. Will be recommending an update of our XE8 tomorrow. Looks really great to use
A: Cool!






Audience Question
Q: Is Apache now fully supported?
A: Yes






Audience Question
Q: Are there examples for the new style JSON processing?
A: Yes, Marco is showing them now.






Audience Question
Q: Are there more C++‎ based samples now? Most of the ones I've tried to look at have been Delphi based.
A: There are a lot more C++‎ based samples. Still not 100% for the ones in Delphi, but there are some C++‎ ones that are not in Delphi.






Audience Question
Q: FMX: Is it possible to merge Styles, e.g. to use Sterling as main style, and use a custom Style for e.g. black backgrounded panel on all platforms. Will this be managed my improved StyleBook editor now, more visually and reliably ?
A: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7...tom-components






Audience Question
Q: My appl uses a lot of dbgrid which i want to uses on win10 with touch (surface) and they also scroll very dificult with touch
A: will explore options - FMX is fast/fluid. You can use non-DBGrids and live bindings for VCL as well.






Audience Question
Q: does the HTTPS support extend to the INDY components to use native SSL instead of needing OpenSSL distributals?
A: Indy requires OpenSSL. You can use our native http components for https without openssl - http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...ive-http-https






Audience Question
Q: What will happen to current users of Raize Components and Codesite Studio?
A: If you have subscription for them - we will provide 10 Seattle versions for you.






Audience Question
Q: Is there a white paper that explains how to install different versions of Delphi on one machine without the different version affecting each other?  I have had some bad experiences in the past.
A: they can sit side by side - no document needed






Audience Question
Q: Looks greatly improved since XE8, good job go on like this
A: Large Memory Model IDE and a bunch of fixes and new features - it is an awesome release for all of us.






Audience Question
Q: MongoDB -- is that Included with Delphi -- or does it need an add-on pack?
A: Included.






Audience Question
Q: MongoDB -- is that Included with Delphi -- or does it need an add-on pack?
A: You install MongoDB separately. FireDAC has the built-in support






Audience Question
Q: Mongo DB -- Ok -- restaurant demo would not load. Will look further.
A: You need to install and start MongoDB. https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tuto...db-on-windows/






Audience Question
Q: Mongo DB -- Ok -- restaurant demo would not load. Will look further.
A: ok - Jim McKeeth is expert in this - he is also doing MOngoDB Skill sprint on Tuesday Sept 15






Audience Question
Q: Did I miss to purchase XE-9 ?
A: No XE9 No more XEx.  RAD Studio 10 Seattle, Delphi 10 Seattle, C++‎Builder 10 Seattle






Audience Question
Q: Did I miss to purchase XE-9 ?
A: There was no XE9. Early bird pricing for Seattle (the version after XE8) is now!






Audience Question
Q: I would like that box for my shelf. :-)
A: :D Me too!






Audience Question
Q: What support is there for Firebird Database ?
A: Firebird is supported by Firedac: http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt..._%28FireDAC%29






Audience Question
Q: What floor plan editor is used?
A: That is part of BeaconFence. You just load in a map.






Audience Question
Q: How accurate can BeaconFence get in mm ? Do they use special Beacons for improved location accuracy ?
A: You need to calibrate the beacons, and then place the beacons on the ceiling. Then you will have accuracy down to a few CM. There are a lot of algorythems that process the information to maintain the accurancy. 






Audience Question
Q: What about AQTime?  I see there is no longer a version that comes with Delphi.  Is there a similar tool that comes with it?
A: No, our deal with SmartBear has expired






Audience Question
Q: How much memory is used by MongoDB?
A: Depends on how big your databse is at the time, and how much cashing you setup.






Audience Question
Q: How accurate can BeaconFence get in mm ? Do they use special Beacons for improved location accuracy ?
A: More information:  http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...velopment-team






Audience Question
Q: When compiling an iOS app, where is the final package (like the Android .apk file) located?
A: Typically it is in Android\Debug\[app name]\bin






Audience Question
Q: Was thinking about tool to make the map :-)
A: Great idea :-)






Audience Question
Q: When compiling an iOS app, where is the final package (like the Android .apk file) located?
A: Oh, sorry, that was for Android. For iOS it is in the scratch folder for PA Server on your Mac.






Audience Question
Q: I missed the beginning of the webinar.  Will it be posted online?  Otherwise, I know there is another presentation later today, but the link to register is no longer working.
A: Yes, you will get a replay link.






Audience Question
Q: With XE8 I couldn't get the BeaconFence Pluto license for All-Access, does this apply also for the Seatle?
A: Please try with 10 Settle, our registration and download process has been simplified.






Audience Question
Q: Are there improvements for MAC OS X Development?
A: Yes, there are. http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...n/What%27s_New Hints specifically for OS X 10.10 and newer, as well as all the FireMonkey and RTL features.






Audience Question
Q: Are there improvements for MAC OS X Development?
A: Improved OS X Exception Handling






Audience Question
Q: Any plans to move the samples from Sourceforge to something more secure?
A: It has been discussed. ;-)






Audience Question
Q: Great release!
A: Thanks!






Audience Question
Q: Does Delphi consits Mobile support now or do I need mobile licence too?
A: If you have Delphi Professional, you need a Mobile Add On license for Android and iOS. Or move to Enterprise or to RAD Studio professional






Audience Question
Q: Great product! Congrats! Must a have! When Linux support is planned? Thanks.
A: Linux support is on our roadmap






Audience Question
Q: services for Android.  are background apps supported in iOS?
A: http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...ecution_on_iOS






Audience Question
Q: Hi, Does DataSnap support apache on Linux?
A: When we'll have a Linux solution, we plan having DataSnap on it






Audience Question
Q: I still didnt download the RadStudio 10 Seattle yet. There will be some code examples to work with background service on Android?
A: Yes, they're a couple of demos included in the installation. More will be published soon.






Audience Question
Q: Does the Mobile Add-on pack for Pro no longer exist? Has it been pulled into Pro?
A: No, same scenario as in the past.






Audience Question
Q: Audience Question
Q: Is there a white paper that explains how to install different versions of Delphi on one machine without the different version affecting each other?  I have had some bad experiences in the past.
A: they can sit side by side - no document needed


A: Yes






Audience Question
Q: Since dbExpress is deprecated, is there some documentation on changing using tSQLconnection connecting to Firedac datasnap servers in clients, like what should be done with using the datasnap proxy needed in tSQLconnetion. Found no docu for this wih XE7.
A: There is a small tool to help conversion from dbx to FireDAC. See ReFind scripts in FireDAC demo folder






Audience Question
Q: is RAD Studio 10 IDE 64bit?
A: No, it is still 32-bit, but now uses the large memory model which doubles the available memory.






Audience Question
Q: iOS/Android: Is Background service a separate app that can talk to the main app ? Or are both related together somehow ?
A: The app and the service can interact in different ways






Audience Question
Q: what about full Firemonkey BiDi support for Android and iOS?
A: Still pending






Audience Question
Q: Will you do a skill sprint on the new IDE features in Seattle 10?
A: We are planning to.






Audience Question
Q: Is it possible to create Windows 10 Mobile Apps?
A: We are looking into Microsoft's Astoria to do just that.






Audience Question
Q: Any deployment tool in it like InstallAware for XE2?
A: Not at this time






Audience Question
Q: Marco's book is final verson on EDN?
A: Yes, and also avaialble in print ;-)






Jim McKeeth (to All - Entire Audience):
11:52 PM: List of Seattle bug fixes http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/44561






Audience Question
Q: What about AQTime?  I see there is no longer a version that comes with Delphi.  Is there a similar tool that comes with it?
A: Contact SmartBear Software and purchase from them.






Audience Question
Q: does beaconfence have the same licensing for distribution as Delphi apps?  e.g. price per developer with unlimited deployments of the data without additional licensing fees?
A: there are pricing levels for BeaconFence - it is related to # of apps, # of beacons and size of beaconfence deployments - contact sales






Audience Question
Q: Why did you choose Seattle as the name?
A: Windows 10 is really important to this release, and Seattle is the closest big city to Redmond Washington, where Microsoft is based.






Audience Question
Q: It seems like the ISO is still not available for download? Only online installation seems possible
A: http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/30352






Audience Question
Q: What about C++‎ Builder 10 book like Marco's book? Thanks. 
A: We'll consider






Audience Question
Q: I'm hoping to find out about Radiant Shapes plans, too!
A: They'll be made available






Audience Question
Q: I noticed the JsonWorkbench sample source provided with Rad Studion 10 Seattle is missing several files and will not compile
A: Sorry. Just remove the files on the project and add the .pas again from the same folder






Audience Question
Q: Is there going to be a tool to convert from ADO to FireDAC?
A: You can use reFind for that. http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...Ex_Expressions






Audience Question
Q: Will XE6 be updated?
A: There is a hotfix planned, for update subscription customers only






Audience Question
Q: what OS versions does the IDE work on?
A: Windows 7, 8 and 10






Audience Question
Q: How accurate can BeaconFence get in mm ? Do they use special Beacons for improved location accuracy ?
A: Calibrate your beacons - first.  Resolution down to centimeters and inches. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRrZ...940&height=680. http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...the-next-level. http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...velopment-team






Audience Question
Q: Is possible post the link to the Skill sprint webinar here? Thanks!
A: https://www.embarcadero.com/landing-pages/skill-sprints






Audience Question
Q: Is there any info is Astoria will support <1GB devices? currently supported devices are only >1GB
A: This is up to Microsoft, and Astoria is still not released in final version






Audience Question
Q: Is there any info is Astoria will support <1GB devices? currently supported devices are only >1GB
A: You would need to ask Microsoft.






Audience Question
Q: Is MongoDB availabe in Pro Version (local server) ?
A: No, MongoDB should be avialable only in Enteprise, not a local, on device or on client DB






Audience Question
Q: IOT question: can you install a windows 10 compiled app on win 10 iot core installed on a raspberry pi?
A: No. RaspPi is ARM, our compilier is x86 & x64






Audience Question
Q: FWIW I had to enter my XE8 key when installing Seattle, even though it was installed.
A: Thanks.






Audience Question
Q: What if I am installing on a new VM, do I need to copy a license file?
A: enter your key again.






Audience Question
Q: Special Request: Can we have a webinar that explains the new MVC (Model – View – Controller) in FireMonkey by a presenter who can speak good english? Please, Please?
A: We can consider for CodeRage






Audience Question
Q: Agree, great job :-) Lets pop the champagne ...
A: :D






Audience Question
Q: Does XE10 project compatible with XE8 ide?  I mean if a move to XE10 and I have toruble could I easily return XE8?
A: Gettign a project back might incur in issues, the migration is one way only. Keep the older project file...






Audience Question
Q: So is 10 Seattle IDE 64 bit to get the larger memory support?
A: No, it is still a 32-bit IDE, but uses the large memory model - it is a flag for the OS to give it access to more memory.






Audience Question
Q: what  about XE5?
A: We don't plan fixes for XE5 at this time.






Audience Question
Q: Too lonh environment path problems  when install more than 1 IDE ....
A: You can also use the IDE Tools | Options | Environment settigns for paths.






Audience Question
Q: Why can't Microsoft increase of path statement?
A: We dont' know...






Jim McKeeth (to All - Entire Audience):
12:03 AM: Skill sprints https://www.embarcadero.com/landing-pages/skill-sprints






Audience Question
Q: Does large memory model also increase memory space available for applications?
A: Nope, this is only an IDE feature.






Audience Question
Q: Does large memory model also increase memory space available for applications?
A: Your apps can be built for Win32 and Win64 for large memory.  the IDE is Win32 app - running in large memory model.






Audience Question
Q: You can shorten path statement radically using junction points
A: good tip






Audience Question
Q: Does lage memory make the Use MSBuild option obsolete ?
A: You can still use MSBuild externally with your build tools and environment.






Audience Question
Q: Does GetIt have command line support for build server install and usage?
A: No command line tool - but you can copy the GetIt downloaded folders and put them wherever you rbuild world wants them






Audience Question
Q: GetIt automation would be nice feature request then, so we can automate version checking and updates on build server that is unattended by a developer.
A: Thanks Robert. We're working hard developing GetIt, some of your suggestions could make it soon.






Audience Question
Q: If I download the iso from the link provided, which version will it install? profesional or enterprise etc
A: the ISO install will see what key you have to install the bits for the right edition.






Audience Question
Q: BDSCatalogRepository Environment variable for GetIt default folder
A: Thanks






Audience Question
Q: Fastreport has support for FireMonkey!
A: :D






Audience Question
Q: iso http://cc.embarcadero.com/Item/30352
A: :D






Audience Question
Q: I'm on XE6. noticed that can't receive multiple OnClick events on iOS when simultaneously tapping 2 pointss
A: Yes, we now have multitouch events






Audience Question
Q: Does the mobile add-on is also included for the professional version?
A: of RAD studio






David Intersimone (to All - Entire Audience):
12:13 AM: http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...n/What%27s_New






Audience Question
Q: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso


A: YAY






David Intersimone (to All - Entire Audience):
12:13 AM: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso






Audience Question
Q: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso


A: Thanks!






Audience Question
Q: Do you have a link for the ISO install, I can't find it.  For Delphi 10.  Does the mobile add-on is also included for the professional version?
A: http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...cbuilder10.iso






Audience Question
Q: I think it is the best release ever!
A: ;-)






Audience Question
Q: Thanks. Great job!
A: ;-)






Audience Question
Q: I did not install the Android development Env because I already had it for XE8 but 10 does nopt find it, what do I do?
A: Go into the IDE SDK Manager an point it to your SDK.






Audience Question
Q: I have the Delphi Pro XE 8 with the Mobile Add-on, does the XE10 pro will also have the Mobile Add On?
A: Yes.






Audience Question
Q: any improvement on help ?
A: Yes, the help is much better.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اینکه در حال حاضر bidi mode توی FMXساپورت نمیشه خیلی بده ولی به نظرم کم کم باید با این فریم ورک آشنا بشیم، چرا که اگه کسی بخواد آپدیت باشه باید با این فریم ورک هم آشنا بشه. همچنین تقاضا برای bidi  خیلی زیاده و بدون شک این مشکل به زودی رفع میشه. نگاه کردن به delphi.uservoice هم خیلی جالبه:
https://delphi.uservoice.com/forums/4432-general
همونطور که میبینید بیشترین تقاضا برای bidi بوده که از این لحاظ خیلی خوبه و به عبارتی رفع این مشکل برای EMBT اهمیت خاصی داره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Valadi

با سلام بعداز کلی وقت صرف کردن جهت دانلود 7.17gb حال که می خوام نصب کنم این پیام میده 
Program too big to Fit in memory 
خواستم گزارشی از کارهای که تا حالا شده را بدم و ضمنا دنبال راه حل این مشکل هم هستم

----------


## jst

من نصب کردم مشکلی نداشت . android saktools رو نمیتونه نصب کنه . واسه همین برای اجرا در اندروید مشکل دارم  .

----------


## hamid-nic

ببخشید دوستان یه سوال داشتم .
یعنی دیگه نسخه های دلفی با XE شروع نمیشه ؟ یا این با بقیه فرق میکنه ؟
آخرین نسخه xe که اومد چند بود ؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام xe8 آخرین نسخه XE بود

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> یعنی دیگه نسخه های دلفی با XE شروع نمیشه ؟ یا این با بقیه فرق میکنه ؟
> آخرین نسخه xe که اومد چند بود ؟


یکی از کله گنده های دلفی به این نسخه گفته بود XE9 که پس ما هم میتونیم بگیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pop_0098

امروز 10 کرک شد توسط چینی ها مثل قبل اول اونجا کرک بیرون امد اینجا نمیشه کرک را بزارم انجمن مشکل داره با قرار دادن کرک ولی این هم عکس کرک

قفط باید بگم چینی خودتون را خوب کنید دیگه زبان انگلیسی بچه بازیه

چیزایی تو وب سایت برنامه نویسی چینی دارم میبینم هیچ جایی ندیدم

دلفی را به نهایت کمال رسوندن

http://s6.picofile.com/file/8210247234/x10.JPG

لینک خواستید پیام خصوصی بدید

----------


## hp1361

سلام

بعید میدونم کرک کار چینی ها باشه. مااینکه متون توی برنامه کرک تماماً به انگلیسی نوشته شده!

البته من فردای ارائه دلفی 10، کرک رو در فروم های روسی یافتم

فعلا که خیلی هامون از جمله خودم در انگلیسیش موندیم و دو تا کتاب زبان اصلی در مورد ویندوز و برنامه نویسی اون با دلفی نتونستیم بخونیم چه برسه زبان خرچنگ غورباقه چینی ها!

موفق باشیم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

پس کی میخوان مشکل RTL رو درست کنند؟
دلفی از xe شروع شد رسید به 8 اما RTL درست نشده 8 نسخه اومده(بغیر از اپدیت ها)اما درست نکردن حالا xe9 نساخته رفتن Rx10 یه دفعه به نظر من که با این ورژن جدید کارکردم غیر از کمی قابلیت هایی که در اندروید اومده هیچ فرقی با XE8 نداره
به نظر من اگر RTL درست بشه می تونن نسخه جدید رو اینگونه اسم بگذارند (RightToLeftX11)مخفف RTLX11 یا PX11 :بامزه:

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام 

یادمه زمانی که مرتب برنامه نویسی میکردم و اینطوری بگم همچین عددی نبودم ولی عشقم دلفی بود ، یادمه اون زمان بزرگی از همین سایت که به حساب بزرگ همه تو دلفی حساب میشدن دیگه از دلفی خسته شدن و از نسخه های کلیشه ای با قابلیت ها فانتزی بیزار بودن ، الآن به حرفشون رسیدم ، درسته من دیگه کدنویسی فعلا نمیکنم ولی عشقم دلفی هست و عجیب پیگر نسخه های جدیدیش هستم ولی خدایی خودتون قضاوت کنید از XE تا XE 10 چقدر قابلیت ها چشم گیر بوده؟؟؟ پارسال خواستم با XE 7 واسه اندروید app بنویسیم که دیدم با برخی از معماری های پردازنده ، مثل اینتل و هنوز سازگار نیست و برنامه کرش میشد ، حالا هم دارم پست های دوستان رو میخونم که هنوز مشکل BiDiMode برطرف نشده ، پس چی هی نسخه جدید؟؟؟

در کل خودم رو میگم اگر وقتی که صرف دلفی کردم رو صرف C#‎ و یا C++‎ و در کل صرف Visual Studio میکردم الآن شاید اصلا شغل خیلی بهتری داشتم ولی خوب عاشق دلفی و محیط کدنویسیش بودم که سازندگانش ناامیدم کردن ، خیلی.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باهات کاملا موافق هستم اما یه چیزی که هست اگر از اول باید زبان برنامه نویسی مون رو عوض میکردیم و فکرکنم الان دیر باشه.
ولی من چراغ دلم روشنه که شرکت embarcadero مشکل های اخیر مثل فارسی نویسی و bidi را به زودی حل میکنه و مثل قبل روی سکو اول زبان های  برنامه نویسی قرار میگیره و رقیب جدی جاوا در اندروید میشه.
به امید آن روز

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام،



> یادمه زمانی که مرتب برنامه نویسی میکردم و اینطوری بگم همچین عددی نبودم ولی عشقم دلفی بود ، یادمه اون زمان بزرگی از همین سایت که به حساب بزرگ همه تو دلفی حساب میشدن دیگه از دلفی خسته شدن و از نسخه های کلیشه ای با قابلیت ها فانتزی بیزار بودن ، الآن به حرفشون رسیدم ، درسته من دیگه کدنویسی فعلا نمیکنم ولی عشقم دلفی هست و عجیب پیگر نسخه های جدیدیش هستم ولی خدایی خودتون قضاوت کنید از XE تا XE 10 چقدر قابلیت ها چشم گیر بوده؟؟؟


بله، ایشون نظرشون این بود ولی انصافاً از نسخه XE تا XE9 (به عبارتی نسخه سیاتل 10) قابلیتهای بسیار زیادی اضافه شده که اگه بخوام لیست کنم با لیست طولانی ای روبرو خواهیم شد. به عنوان فقط یک نمونه اضافه شدن FireDAC واقعاً کار بزرگی بود. به عنوان نمونه ای دیگر از زمان XE تا به امروز 6 عدد کامپایلر  :گیج:  به دلفی اضافه شده که این مورد هم واقعاً کار بزرگیه و کامپایلر لینوکس هم در آینده ای بسیار نزدیک به این لیست اضافه خواد شد! واقعاً نمیشه گفت که این یک شاهکاره؟!!!



> پارسال خواستم با XE 7 واسه اندروید app بنویسیم که دیدم با برخی از معماری های پردازنده ، مثل اینتل و هنوز سازگار نیست و برنامه کرش میشد


اینکه دلفی از پردازنده های اینتل پشتیبانی نمیکنه به این معنا نیست که اصلاً نشه برنامه رو روی سیستمی که پردازنده اینتل داره(در خصوص اندروید) اجرا کرد. برای اینکار باید یک نرم افزار ایمولاتور روی دستگاه نصب کرد:
http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...tudio-xe7-1-en
در هر صورت پشتیبانی ذاتی از اینتل خیلی اصولی تره ولی این راه حل هم کار راه اندازه.



> حالا هم دارم پست های دوستان رو میخونم که هنوز مشکل BiDiMode برطرف نشده ، پس چی هی نسخه جدید؟؟؟


کاملاً درسته. متاسفانه رفع این مشکل خیلی طول کشیده  :عصبانی: 



> در کل خودم رو میگم اگر وقتی که صرف دلفی کردم رو صرف C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و یا C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و در کل صرف Visual Studio میکردم الآن شاید اصلا شغل خیلی بهتری داشتم ولی خوب عاشق دلفی و محیط کدنویسیش بودم که سازندگانش ناامیدم کردن ، خیلی.


مشکل خیلی ها همینه که فکر می کنند که یک ابزار باید در هر زمینه ای حرف برای گفتن داشته باشه! شاید یه زمانی دلفی بهترین ابزار برای برنامه نویسی تحت اندروید بشه و شایدم نشه! مسئله اینجاست که تا به حال موفقترین ابزار در این زمینه جاوا هست. انتخاب ابزار بستگی به کاری داره که میخوایم انجام بدیم. خوب کسی که مثلاً میخواد کار وب بکنه و C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ رو انتخاب کرده قطعاً از C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ زده میشه(البته منظور من شما نیستید، چرا که شما خودتون استادید). مثلاً یکی مثل بنده برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز و حتی برنامه های تحت سرور از دلفی استفاده میکنه و پشیمون هم نیست و خیلی راضیه. الانم دارم برای برنامه نویسی تحت اندروید جاوا یاد میگیرم چرا که میدونم در این مورد فعلاً جاوا بهتره. در کل هر زبانی ویژگی های خاص خودش رو داره. در حال حاضر به نظر بنده حقیر هنوز ابزار برنامه نویسی کامل و بی عیب و نقصی وجود نداره و هر کدوم رو که آدم مدتی مورد استفاده قرار بده ضعفها و کمبودهاش رو میتونه ببینه! آواز دهل شنیدن از دور خوش است!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> سلام،
> 
> بله، ایشون نظرشون این بود ولی انصافاً از نسخه XE تا XE9 (به عبارتی نسخه سیاتل 10) قابلیتهای بسیار زیادی اضافه شده که اگه بخوام لیست کنم با لیست طولانی ای روبرو خواهیم شد. به عنوان فقط یک نمونه اضافه شدن FireDAC واقعاً کار بزرگی بود. به عنوان نمونه ای دیگر از زمان XE تا به امروز 6 عدد کامپایلر  به دلفی اضافه شده که این مورد هم واقعاً کار بزرگیه و کامپایلر لینوکس هم در آینده ای بسیار نزدیک به این لیست اضافه خواد شد! واقعاً نمیشه گفت که این یک شاهکاره؟!!!
> 
> اینکه دلفی از پردازنده های اینتل پشتیبانی نمیکنه به این معنا نیست که اصلاً نشه برنامه رو روی سیستمی که پردازنده اینتل داره(در خصوص اندروید) اجرا کرد. برای اینکار باید یک نرم افزار ایمولاتور روی دستگاه نصب کرد:
> http://community.embarcadero.com/blo...tudio-xe7-1-en
> در هر صورت پشتیبانی ذاتی از اینتل خیلی اصولی تره ولی این راه حل هم کار راه اندازه.
> 
> کاملاً درسته. متاسفانه رفع این مشکل خیلی طول کشیده 
> ...


سلام

حرفاتون خیلی به دلم نشست و قانع شدم ، بله باید قبول کنم دیگه اطلاعات به روز نیست و مثل قبل نیستم و خیلی ریزکاری ها رو ندیدم ، درکل الآن که اینجا تو این انجمن دارم پست میزنم و شاید حرف بی ربط باشه به عنوان تاپیک ولی یه زمانی آرزوم بود تو دلفی بهترین باشم ، یعنی شب تا صبح رو یه مسئله زوم میکردم ولی یا متاسفانه و یا خوشبختانه مسیر زندگیم تغییر کرد و اون توقعاتم از خودم محقق نشد، شاید خودم کم کاری کردم و شاید بهترین مسیر همین مسیر الآنه ، من الآن تو یه شرکت کارای ادیتوری نقشه فرش انجام میدم و اصلا دیگه کجاس دلفی و کدنویسی ، اما این رو از زندگیم یاد گرفتم همیشه شکرگذار باشم ، اما هنوز غبطه میخورم چرا کدونیسی رو رها کردم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با عرض سلامی دوباره،



> بله باید قبول کنم دیگه اطلاعات به روز نیست و مثل قبل نیستم و خیلی ریزکاری ها رو ندیدم


حقیقت موضوع اینه که سرعت پیشرفت این ابزار توی این چند سال خیلی زیاد شده و حتی کسانی هم که صبح تا شب و شب تا صبح باهاش کار میکنند از یادگیری بسیاری از امکانات اضافه شده جا می مانند و این موضوع غیر عادی هم نیست و اصلاً لزومی هم نداره که به تمام امکانات این ابزار مسلط باشیم و بنا به نیاز باید امکانات خاصی رو یاد بگیریم.



> اما هنوز غبطه میخورم چرا کدونیسی رو رها کردم.


این که انسان برای کسب روزی حلال برای خودش و خانوادش تلاش کنه خیلی عالیه، و در زمینه کاری هم بالاترین اولویت همینه و نوع کار و شغل در رتبه های بسیار پایینتری هست. اما، این که آدم بعد از مدت ها تلاش یه حرفه ای رو یاد میگیره نباید از دستش بده. حتی اگه شده به صورت تفریحی باهاش کار کنید نزارین که یادتون بره. از لحاظ دید مالی هم اگه بخواین بدونید یه عده کارهای عجیب و غریبی هم نکرده اند و به پولهای خوبی رسیدن. یادمه که شما یه برنامه برای مدیریت باشگاه ورزشی ساخته بودید، باید بگم که اشخاصی هستند که برنامه هایی در همون حد و اندازه (ولی با موضوعاتی دیگر) ساختن و به پولهای خوبی رسیدن! پس سعی کنید در کنار کاری که توی اون شرکت انجام میدهید یک نیم نگاهی هم به این موضوع داشته باشید، حتی اگر روزی یک ساعت باشه! از دست دادن مهارت توی حرفه ای که یه عمر براش تلاش کردیم مثل اینه که بعد از یک عمر زندگی تمام داراییمون رو بریزیم توی جوی آب تا با خودش ببره. اگه نمیتونیم دیگه داراییمون رو زیاد کنیم حداقلش میتونیم ازش نگهداری کنیم!  :متفکر:  رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود ...... رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود!  :چشمک: 
در همین کار توسعه نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی یه موضوعی هست که دوست دارم بگم و از یک طرف هم میترسم بیان کنم. و ترسم هم اینه که شاید یه عده افراد کم سن و سال تر این مطلب رو بخونن و جوگیر بشن و بعدش به نتیجه نرسن و من رو نفرین کنن! بنده در همون کاشان که شما هستید فردی رو میشناسم که شرکت هم نداره و توی خونش کار میکنه و ماهی بالغ بر 200 میلیون تومن درآمد داره. این بنده خدا یه سایت داره و کارش هم کاملاً قانونیه. خیلی ها فکر میکنن که اگه توی تهران نباشن بدبخت میشن و نمیتونن کار کنن در صورتی که اینطور نیست. درسته که اگه محل کار توی تهران باشه شرایط خیلی بهتره ولی همین مثالی که زدم نشون میده که در جاهای دیگه هم میشه درآمد خوبی کسب کرد. البته این رو هم بگم که این بنده خدا شاید 1000 بار با خاک کوچه یکی شده تا به اینجا رسیده! خیلی ها هم هستند که از کار برنامه نویسی ماهی 200 هزار تومن هم ندارند که در این خصوص مسائل زیادی میتونه دخیل باشه و تسلط به کار برنامه نویسی فقط یکی از عواملی هست که برای رسیدن به موفقیت لازم است! برای موفق شدن در این حوزه بازاریابی مهمه، ایده مهمه، افرادی که توی تیم با اونها کار میکنیم مهمه و ... و اگه یکی از این عوامل بهش توجه نشه نمیشه به نتیجه مطلوب رسید.

----------


## hamid-nic

دوستان ببخشید یه سوالی داشتم :
دانلود نسخه ی XE8 یا همین آخرین 10 Seattle از همین سایت های داخلی خودمون مثل p30download یا سایت خود embarcadero و راه اندازیش (ک.. ر.... ک) برای انجام کارهامون و ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍بروژه هامون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد و روشون حساب باز کرد ؟ ‍برنامه درست نکنیم و وسطای کار برامون مشکل ایجاد کنه ؟ 
منظورم در کل میشه روش حساب تجاری باز کرد و با خیال راحت ‍بروژه هامونا انجام بدهیم باهاش ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوالی داشتم :
> دانلود نسخه ی XE8 یا همین آخرین 10 Seattle از همین سایت های داخلی خودمون مثل p30download یا سایت خود embarcadero و راه اندازیش (ک.. ر.... ک) برای انجام کارهامون و ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍بروژه هامون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد و روشون حساب باز کرد ؟ ‍برنامه درست نکنیم و وسطای کار برامون مشکل ایجاد کنه ؟ 
> منظورم در کل میشه روش حساب تجاری باز کرد و با خیال راحت ‍بروژه هامونا انجام بدهیم باهاش ؟


بله. مشکلی وجود نداره.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

از p30download دانلود کن چون ک ر ک هم داره ولی میدونی اگر وارد یه نسخه بالاتر شدی دیگه نمی تونی توی نسخه پایین اجرا کنی.
پس بهتره در xe8 بمونی.
اما اگر با قسمت اندرویدش هم کار میکنی باز هم صبر کن تا مشکل فارسی حل بشه.

----------


## hamid-nic

دوستان ببخشید من ورژن XE7 را از p30Download دانلود کردم با توجه به راهنماش نصب کردم اما موقع اجرا این خطا را میده ، به نظرتون مشکل از کجاست ؟

---------------------------
Error
---------------------------
Runtime error 216 at 00514871
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام
ویدوزتون چیه؟ اگر 8 به بالاست باید اخرین ورژن runtime و ++visual c و #visual C رو نصب کنی.
درضمن framework 4.5 هم نصب کن.

----------


## hamid-nic

> با سلام
> ویدوزتون چیه؟ اگر 8 به بالاست باید اخرین ورژن runtime و ++visual c و #visual C رو نصب کنی.
> درضمن framework 4.5 هم نصب کن.


ویندوزم 8.1 هست همه این ها هم نصب شده یعنی هیچ قضیه ی دیگه ای نمیتونه باشه ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

والا من به هرکس دیگه ای که گفتم اینا رو نصب کنه مشکلش حل شده.
از Xe8 استفاده کن.
یا xe7 رو دوباره کامل پاک کن و نصب کن  :متفکر:

----------


## hamid-nic

> والا من به هرکس دیگه ای که گفتم اینا رو نصب کنه مشکلش حل شده.
> از Xe8 استفاده کن.
> یا xe7 رو دوباره کامل پاک کن و نصب کن


حالا بازم چک میکنم  :متفکر: 
ممنونم

----------


## hadisalahi2

بچه ها من از xe7 استفاده میکنم و خیلی هم ازش راضیم
از xe2  که اومدم به xe7 خیلی راضیم و به نظرم خیلی امکاناتش عالی شده.

متاسفانه اومدم برنامه نویسی اندروید رو با دلفی شروع کنم اما این عدم پشتیبانی RTL‌حالم رو گرفت و رفتم سراغ b4a

حالا به نظر اساتید محترم ، آیا به نظرتون نسخه جدید جدای امکانات اندرویدش ، آیا اونقدر ارزش داره که من از xe7 برم سراغ این نسخه؟

----------


## hamid-nic

آقا مشکل حل شد 
برای کسایی که این خطا را دریافت میکنند باید ک...ر.....ک را عوض کنید .

----------


## gbg

مشکل داره تو فارسی هنوز

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوستان عزیز ببخشید که چند روزی نبودم بخاطر بعضی از مسائل فقط روزهای 3شنبه یا 4 شنبه درخدمتتون هستم
لطفا به این درخواست توجه کنید:
اگر ورژن دلفی تون از xe6 قدیمی تر هست حتما ورژنتون رو به Xe7 ویا xe8 تغییر دهید اصلا سراغ 10 seattle نرید .(بدلیل امکانات بالا در این دو ورژن)
چون seattle 10 هیچ فرقی با Xe8 نداره(به جز راحتی در ویندوز 10)
بعد هم اگر اندروید براتون مهم هست به 10 بروید چون یکمی در بانک اطلاعاتی و datasnap قویتر شده ولی به نظر من همون xe8 بهتره(خودم هم Xe8 رو دارم و هم 10 رو ولی بیشتر با xe8 کار میکنم).
فارسی هنوز درست نشده اما کسانی که اون یونیتی که کاربر nice-boy درست کرده کارشون رو راه می اندازه باید ورژنشون بین xe6 تا Xe8 باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## ali136616

من دلفی 10 رو از سایت p30download دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه ک..ر..ک کار نکرد .همه حالت های کرک مثل تو حالت administrator بردن رو هم آزمایش کردم . کسی از دوستان می تونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم .

----------


## hamid-nic

> من دلفی 10 رو از سایت p30download دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه ک..ر..ک کار نکرد .همه حالت های کرک مثل تو حالت administrator بردن رو هم آزمایش کردم . کسی از دوستان می تونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم .


ک....ر.....ک را عوض کنید . توی نت هست .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

من خودم از p30download دلفی رو گرفتم کرکش مشکل نداره باید 2،3 بار کرک رو انجام بدهید تا عمل بکنه.
فکرکنم تنها کرک موجود برای این نسخه باشه.
شما 2 ،3 بار نصب رو متوقف کنید و دوباره نصب کنید و کرک کنید تا انجام بشه،حتما با کاربر admin و یا run as admin

----------


## pop_0098

تو نسخه 10 سه ورژن داره برای همین کرک ها کار نمی کنه
مثلا نسخه 23.206 داریم و 23.214 که دوتا کرک جدا هست
برای کرک کردن نیاز به دو سه بار نصب نیست 
کافیه کرک مال همون نسخه باشه مسیر نصب را پس نصب میشناسه
دوم اینه که باید فایل های ویندوزی را از حالت مخفی دربیارید
بعد نصب و کرک کنید با کرک درست
به صورت 30 روزه هم نصب کردمبعدش کرک کردم راحت کرک میشه
مشکل اینه تو نسخه 10 سه بار اپدیت شد اپدیت پک 1 که نسخه های زیادی کرک منتشر شد 
که همون نسخه پی سی دانلود اخرین نسخه را گذاشته و کرکش هم سالم و درست هست یک بار نصب  کردمش یک بار کرک شد

----------

